# Bettas vs. the Fluval Edge



## BarleyBear (Jan 26, 2012)

On several forums, including this one, when someone mentions putting a betta in a Fluval Edge, concerns are raised over whether or not the betta will be able to find the small opening in order to breath.

I wanted to start a thread to gather some anecdotal evidence from folks who have kept or know someone who's kept a betta in either the 6 or 12 gallon Fluval Edge. My hope is that with more real experiences reported, folks will be able to make an informed decision rather than one based on speculation.

From the very few personal experiences I've read so far, success seems to rely on the individual betta. Most report their betta has no problem finding the hole, but I know of at least one person who says their betta just could not learn where it was, so he took him out.

I have the 12 gallon Edge, and my betta has not had any trouble at all finding the hole. He's very smart and adventurous, though, and there isn't a nook or cranny--top, bottom, or in-between--that he doesn't explore or hang out in.

Someone mentioned possibly training a troubled betta by placing a covering on the glass parts of the top so the only light source is the opening. That sounds like a good idea to me. 

Since there seems to be evidence going both ways, my advice to anyone wanting to try a betta in an Edge is to make sure you can monitor him for several hours until he seems to learn where the hole is and be prepared to lower the water level or re-house him if he can't.

So, betta/Edge owners, what has been your experience?


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

I have the Fluval Edge 6 gallon with 1 betta and he has done great in that tank. He has no trouble finding the opening for air and looks healthier than ever. He is active but not frantic, his color is brighter, and I am very happy with this tank. I kept his old set-up for about a week just incase I had to remove him from the Fluval but I never had to, he took to it right away.


----------



## BarleyBear (Jan 26, 2012)

Good to hear. I'm getting ready to get a betta for my 6 gallon. My other betta has been very happy in the 12 gallon.


----------



## dixieflatline76 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Fish can't find hole*

Well I have an Edge and when I put my new Betta in, he was doing well for a few minutes, then floated to the bottom and stopped moving. 

I thought it was because of water condition, did an emergency rescue on him to my back up bowl. I tested the water again, extensively, and found nothing wrong...

Couple of days later, put him in again, same thing. He was having fun swimming around, then... Few minutes later, floated to the bottom, not moving and turned sideways! That's when it clicked on me, he's suffocating!! Emptied the Edge a little so there's a small air gap, voila!! All is well.

Maybe I have a dumb fish


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I've always wanted to get a Fluval, but their prices threw me off. I was thinking about saving for the 12 gal but the reviews on it were back and forth...

Hopefully you guys will set me straight :3 TY~!


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

zackybear and barleybear are you 2 related? you even like the same fish colors. =)


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

marktrc said:


> zackybear and barleybear are you 2 related? you even like the same fish colors. =)


LOL I don't think so! xD Unless I have a long lost....brother/sister who is a betta fanatic drifting around o.o

Maybe even a future spouse, Baha~ :lol: Just what the world needs. More betta enthusiasts. With attitude !

EDIT: Also on the fluvals...is it necessarily required to fill the tank all the way? I don't think I would take the risk with finding out if Portal Prime is thoughtful enough to find the air hole...


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

From what I've seen, it's not nescessary, it just looks cooler. My friend has the spec (probably my favorite fluval, despite the small size) and he keeps the water about half an inch below the lid for his girl betta.


----------

